# Dúvida na escolha de estação.



## JPedroMR (16 Out 2011 às 14:42)

Boas, 

Vou comprar uma estação, mas estou na dúvida entre estas 5! 

http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/elect...8HG-/prod-OREBAR388HG.html?xtmc=oregon&xtcr=3


http://www.galactica.pt/ver/6324/6/62/277/la-crosse-technology-estacao-meteorologica-ws9039it.php

http://www.galactica.pt/ver/3828/6/62/295/la-crosse-technology-estacao-meteotronic-5400.php

http://www.galactica.pt/ver/5126/6/62/295/la-crosse-technology-estacao-meteotronic-wm5000.php

http://www.galactica.pt/ver/8098/6/62/275/bresser-estacao-meteorologica-bf-7.php

Qual delas acham que devo comprar? Ou dentro destes preços acham que há alguma melhor do que estas que aqui mostrei?

Obrigado

Edit: Entretanto vi por ai num site várias da Oregon dentro destes preços. Não coloquei aqui nenhum link porque daqui a um bocado o pessoal nem sabe para que lado se virar... Como tinha dito, se dentro destes preços houver alguma melhorzinha que não esteja aqui, avisem.


----------



## JPedroMR (18 Out 2011 às 19:16)

Niguém?!?!?!?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2011 às 19:20)

JPedroMR disse:


> Niguém?!?!?!?



Se só queres temperatura e humidade vai pra oregon.


----------



## Puma (18 Out 2011 às 22:27)

Boas....

Pelos modelos que apresentas, concluo que apenas estás interessado em visualizar temperaturas e humidades....pelo que a minha opinião também recaí na Oregon !

Eu também comecei assim...e quando dei por ela não descansei enquanto não tive uma já com pluviómetro...anemómetro....sensor de U.V.

Depois dá noticias.....


----------



## JPedroMR (18 Out 2011 às 23:15)

E a pressao? A oregon mede?


----------



## Puma (19 Out 2011 às 00:18)

É só ler as características ....

- Pressão atmosférica e tendência de pressão


----------



## JPedroMR (20 Out 2011 às 10:48)

Já escolhi a estação! (acho eu...)

Oregon bar 908, aqui está uma imagem:





Penso que é superior a outra e é mais bonitinha!

Que dizem?

Obrigado e cumps!


----------



## vitamos (20 Out 2011 às 11:14)

JPedroMR disse:


> Penso que é superior a outra e é mais bonitinha!
> 
> Que dizem?
> 
> Obrigado e cumps!



Vou apenas dar uma opinião pessoal sendo que certamente haverá pessoas que te poderão dar melhores indicações.

Em primeiro lugar há que ter em conta o que pretendes fazer com a estação... Uso estritamente pessoal? Partilha de dados? Partilha de dados online?

Se a tua intenção é apenas o registo de temperaturas e humidades, possivelmente existem outras soluções (nomeadamente os produtos low cost do lidl que para as mesmas funções apresentam preços mais convidativos). Se pretendes uma maior durabilidade do material, então provavelmente a oregon é uma boa opção.

Se pretendes agora ou no futuro partilhar dados e/ou colocar online não te esqueças que o fundamental são as condições de instalação. Parece-me (99% de certezas) que a estação em causa não possui radiation shield, pelo que a fiabilidade dos valores adquiridos terá sempre um grau de erro...

Acima de tudo há que ter em conta os propósitos de utilização da própria estação e os teus gostos e vontades pessoais!


----------



## JPedroMR (20 Out 2011 às 11:44)

Por agora é só mesmo para mim. Tenho a perfeita noção que uma estação destas não da para partilha de dados. É para a "brincadeira", para começar a ver como são as coisas, etc. Tipo uma iniciação!

Neste momento não tenho condições nem €€€€ para comprar uma estação a serio. Moro num apartamento. O unico sitio que teria para colocar sensores seriam janelas ou varandas. Como é obvio isso alteraria muito os valores. Nunca me daria a direcção e velocidade correcta do vento, porque uma parede influencia isso!

Este sensor não tem RS, mas eu já tenho escolhido o sitio ideal para o colocar. Já se sabe que nao é o mesmo que ter um RS, mas em todo o caso é um sitio bastante abrigado e arejado. Não terá a mesma precisão, mas também não vai estar plantado ao sol o dia todo!

Esta estação nem fica muito cara. Deixo aqui o site onde a vi: http://www.weatherconnection.com/pr...cat=&sortby=priceL&filtermfg=oregonsc0&page=4

Custa 50$, o que da uns 36 ou 37€. O que me preocupa é vir dos EUA!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2011 às 12:32)

JPedroMR disse:


> Custa 50$, o que da uns 36 ou 37€. O que me preocupa é vir dos EUA!



Não tem nada de chato, o que é chato é o pagamento que tens que ter  paypal, porque o resto chega cá num instante. E por esse preço não deves apanhar taxas alfandegarias embora já esteja no limite.


----------



## JPedroMR (20 Out 2011 às 19:22)

Ora aí já começa o problema, não tenho paypal...

E pelo que vi esta loja só envia para US e Canadá. Já enviei um mail a perguntar se enviam para Portugal e o preço dos portes.


----------



## JPedroMR (21 Out 2011 às 10:37)

Confirma-se, só enviam para US e Canadá.

Não posso perder uma oportunidade destas, tenho que ver como vou descalçar a bota!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2011 às 10:55)

JPedroMR disse:


> Confirma-se, só enviam para US e Canadá.
> 
> Não posso perder uma oportunidade destas, tenho que ver como vou descalçar a bota!



Tive a fazer umas pesquisas e acho que é melhor optares por outras estação, essa é complicada de encontrar numa loja que venda para cá. Como tencionas fazer com o paypal, é a única forma de pagamento praticamente, com lojas estrangeiras.


----------



## JPedroMR (21 Out 2011 às 15:47)

Tenho familia na América e vou falar com eles.

Faço a encomenda, pago e envio para a morada deles. Depois eles encarregam-se de enviar para mim. Acho que é uma oportunidade que não devo perder. Fica mesmo muito barata.


----------

